# in validate methode auf form objekte zugreifen



## Guest (24. Apr 2008)

hallo,

ich habe zwei textfelder und möchte in der einen validierungsfunktion 


```
public void textField_validate(FacesContext context, UIComponent component, Object value)
```

auf den inhalt des zweiten textfeldes zugreifen. doch leider erhalte ich immer eine nullpointerexception. den wert der ersten erhalte ich ja durch die value variablen der event methode. aber wie bekomme ich die zweite textbox. mit textbox.gettext() geht es nicht.

ist wahrscheinlich voll einfach, aber ich steh wie der ocks vom berg.

grüße und wiedermal danke!


----------



## SlaterB (24. Apr 2008)

es geht mit textbox.getText();

natürlich nur, wenn textbox auf dieses andere TextFeld zeigt,
bis das soweit funktioniert sind viele Variablendeklarationen/ -übergaben und -speicherungen nötigt,
bei denen überall was schiefgehen kann,

poste also möglichs viel relevanten Code und eine Beschreibung wer wen wann aufruft,
dann kann man langsam ein Bild des Ablaufs bekommen


----------



## Guest (24. Apr 2008)

hi,

im grunde habe ich zwei textboxen (t1 und t2).

t2 hat ein validierungs event, wie oben angegeben.

mein ziel ist es auf den text der t1 zuzugreifen. mach ich das mit t1.gettext() geht es nicht -> nullpointerexc.

wie komme ich daran?

grüße


----------



## SlaterB (24. Apr 2008)

die Frage hast du so schon komplett gestellt, ich könnte also meine Antwort einfach wiederholen,

die NullPointerException deutet nunmal darauf hin, dass t1 nicht auf das andere TextFeld zeigt sondern auf null

wie kann man das korrigieren? denkbar einfach: t1 korrekt das andere TextFeld zuweisen,
wo und wie man das machen muss hängt stark von deinem Programmcode ab, wie gesagt


----------

